# unregister MS Office from a dead computer



## tandavad (Aug 29, 2010)

I have MS Office Standard 2007-Military Appreciation Edition. It allows for use on three computers. One of my family computers died and I don't know how to transfer the use of MS office from the dead computer to my new one. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Once the Product is activated the only way to free up a license that I am aware of is to call Microsoft and ask them to deactivate the license.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There shouldn't be any need to deactivate it, the terms normally allow you to uninstall or scrap & use on another computer up to the number limits

if the computer doesn't work then that should be fine. 

install it on teh new computer & if you get activation problems a window will pop up with a contact number or email, use that to sort it out


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I have MS Office Standard 2007-Home and Student Edition. It also allows for use on three computers. When one of my computers died I called Microsoft and explained the situation to activate it with no problem.


----------

